# Getting alot of Condensation



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I just added 5 live plants to my previously all Fake Plant Terrarium.

Before I never got condensation on the Glass.

Now I constantly have it and cannot see into my Terrarium good without opening the doors.

Is there any way to get rid of the condensation?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

You could put a screen for part of the top.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd say put a computer fan on the top pointed at the front of the tank. Air movement will clear that up, and it's good for the plants.


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

You can also try to minimize the difference in temperature between the inside of the tank and outside of the tank. I've found the simply adjusting a tank position in a room can help reduce the level of condensation.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

that Frog Guy said:


> Is there any way to get rid of the condensation?


You can wipe it off.

Seriously though all the prior suggestions will help as well.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Jul 18, 2012)

What type of frogs are you interested in keeping and do you intend to breed them? Relative humidity and condensation are usually good things from a breeding perspective, if not from a viewing perspective. Not to say that you shouldn't try to eliminate some condensation, just to say that if you add a fan, it will adversely affect overall relative humidity as well.

Alternatively, there are some specialty products on the market (wax based and harmless/spray application) that you can coat the interior glass to prevent water from adhering. I don't know what it's called, but we used to sell one brand of it. It works well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

A fan doesn't automatically mean that it will adversely impact humidity.. There are methods to use it to move internal air which doesn't change humidity in an enclosure..... 

The frogs in the hobby can be happy and breed at much lower levels of humidity than that recommended by many of the people in the hobby (part of the dogma). In the wild, depending on species and location, humidity can be much lower than that recommended by the hobby.. for example in Lotters et al, D. tinctorius being maintained with no issues at 60% relative humidity..... 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I use an aquarium magna-float. Its always there ready to use and it will allow you to keep humidity up while keeping the glass clear!


----------



## Malibu307 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can wipe it off that's always an option. I do on mine sometimes but if u let it build up it will eventually coat the inside of your tank and you'll be able to see through it.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

Con-den-sation sation sation...


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

And this is a good example of the benefits of using live vs. artificial plants. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/87972-fake-plants.html#post777852


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I use internal fans on my 150 gallon Leuc viv that keeps the condensation off the glass. For my new smaller vivs(Nine 10 and 20 gallons) I bought aquarium magnets and simply hot-glued on cut up pieces of wiper blades for an internal squeegee. I didn't have the resources to install fans in 9 small vivs. The magnet squeegees work great for cleaning/clearing the glass without having to constantly reach in and disturb me babies.

-Chris


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Condensation is good....


----------



## jband (Aug 16, 2011)

Experiment a little. Add a little bit of ventalation either holes or screen at the top until you find a happy medium between clear glass and humidity. Fans do help, but unless you built them in to your back ground they will look unsightly and out of place.


----------



## naadbrahma (Sep 14, 2012)

I recently set up my first terrariums and had the same problem. As someone pointed out, it's from the difference in temperature. Here in WI the temps dropped on Wednesday and by Thursday morning the tanks were fogged up. I only get it on the sides as the front has a vent below the doors. A fan does help, I have one mounted on the back at the top to pull air out. I just run it for 2 hours a day.


----------

